# ? about the Antenna



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

is it poss to splice the cable from a antenna on to another one to make the cable longer? 

seems very high price for a ext cable nothing less than 30.00 $


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It's not really possible. That skinny little wire coming from the antenna has a center conductor encapsulated in an insulator, then surrounded by grounding braid and then covered with more outer insulation. A person with the right tools and skills could probably do it, but if done improperly, the signal will be significantly degraded. 

Those extension cables you see are generally amplified, and that's part of the cost. What system do have and where is it being installed? There may be other options.


----------



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

ive got a docking boom box system at work. Ive got the antenna sitting on the ground outside my office door. theres not enough cable to go higher. Ive got the antenna facing N.E. and pulling down 2 bars sometime 3 depending where the satellite is at the time of day. Wanted to put it on the roof but cant with what i have


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Sirius, right? You might want to look into an Echo Repeater. I put one in my house and it works great. Of course it will run you about $70 (on eBay), but it's much more versatile than running wire.


----------

